# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos disposal in the Illawarra/Sydney

## koots

Hey guys, 
Just wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of the cheapest disposal location. I'm in Wollongong and ours are quite expensive, best I've found is Wetherill Park Resource recovery center. Anyone done better? 
Cheers

----------

